# Gold Rims



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

hey, i just got a body kit on my car and i think it looks rediculous with the 15" stock rims. my car is black so i want some gold rims preferably, has anyone come across any? or know what site i can find them on?


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Take a look at www.tirerack.com you can select your car and try on rims.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if your talking about gold dust, then thats what you should get. axis makes some nice 5-spoke rims that come in gold.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

ExileinOblivion said:


> hey, i just got a body kit on my car and i think it looks rediculous with the 15" stock rims. my car is black so i want some gold rims preferably, has anyone come across any? or know what site i can find them on?


Gold or Bronze?? Big difference. If you have a Bentley or a Rolls-Royce I would be all for the Gold, but 240's don't look that good with gold. Try the bronze TE-37 Rays Engineering Volk Racing wheels. They are freakin sexy on pretty much any nissan.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

SSR's look great in gold with silver dish


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

afroeman said:


> Gold or Bronze?? Big difference. If you have a Bentley or a Rolls-Royce I would be all for the Gold, but 240's don't look that good with gold. Try the bronze TE-37 Rays Engineering Volk Racing wheels. They are freakin sexy on pretty much any nissan.


haha no im not a baller or a shot caller so i dont want 32 inch gold rims. im talkin about gold dust like nismo said, has anyone seen a black on gold 240? or would black on chrome look better? im really picky about rims because i like them to turn heads but i dont like the bicycle tire look with 200 spokes (id prefer not to go over 6 spoke). ive looked at the konig trouble graphite rims in 18's do you think those would look sexy or no?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

to answer your question, yes, a black 240 with gold dust rims looks very nice.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

^ what he said. 

Im looking at getting 17x8 Gram Light57 Pro's










And I have a Red 240.


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> ^ what he said.
> 
> Im looking at getting 17x8 Gram Light57 Pro's
> 
> ...


how much do those weigh?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

21lbs, im only getting them for street use. I have a set of SSR's that weigh 13lbs I use for autocross.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> ^ what he said.
> 
> Im looking at getting 17x8 Gram Light57 Pro's


Dam those would look clean on a 240. Gold Dust is good. That's like the Bronzish color of the TE-37's that Volk Racing has. The gold dust would definitely look better on a black 240. I'm not too big on Chrome on any 240.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Chrome Rims = bling
Bling = +lbs
+lbs = slower
Slower = bad


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Chrome Rims = bling
> Bling = +lbs
> +lbs = slower
> Slower = bad


WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

dang, 21lbs is pretty heavy. My 17x7s weigh 18lbs.... = / maybe its all the gold. haha.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Like I said, these are gonna be run on the street. I have a set 17x7.5 SSR Competition that weigh 13lbs that are used for autocross. ive havnt got to use em thanks to a broken flywheel bolt lodged in the crank.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Like I said, these are gonna be run on the street. I have a set 17x7.5 SSR Competition that weigh 13lbs that are used for autocross. ive havnt got to use em thanks to a broken flywheel bolt lodged in the crank.


 and whose fault was that?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Uh, yours?


back on topic.....anyone else got any nice gold or bronze rims to show?


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

get some gold Gram light 57c's...not the pros...i got the 16" gram light 57c's in gunmetal on my red 240sx..but yeah gold will look tight on a black 240...plus the 57c's 16" only weigh bout 12lbs each...plus they look tight

http://www.upgrademotoring.com/wheels/57C_180SX.jpg

http://www.forperformance.com/rays/wheels/gl57c/gl57cgoldlip_l.jpghttp://w

gold 57c's on black car
http://www.gramlights.com/wheels/57c/57ccata_l.jpg


http://www.gramlights.com/wheels/57c/57call_l.jpg

plus they are cheaper than the 57 pros


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought about those, but im doing a 5 lug swap to go with my Z brakes. and I like the lip :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Heres a personal favorite


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

wtf gram lights are 21 pounds for 17 inches!!!
damn thats heavy!!!
lol i thought gramlights were supposed 2 be one of the lightest rims around????


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

those are the pros that are that heavy(its the lip). the normal ones are around 13~15lbs. IIRC


----------

